# Finally Understanding This DSLR Stuff



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

So after 2 years of using my DSLR and getting decent results on the automatic settings I decided to enroll in an 8 week beginners course at a local college. It cost under £90 and I've just finished week 2... I wish I'd done this years ago! Reading about it was making me totally over complicate it but I now know how to use most of the settings.

I'm already itching to upgrade my 1100D! Any good trade-in websites?

We learned about Aperture and Depth of Field tonight using biscuits! Can't wait to learn more next week!

Images from 1st practical lesson:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Funny you mention that. I was looking at doing a little course at my local college!


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Such a simple idea for teaching depth of field, yet it works so well!


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

have a look at this vid,explains everything about DOF,check out his other vids easy to understand.


----------



## ViralEye (Sep 1, 2014)

Aperture and depth of field can be quite difficult to get the hang of, but it'll just click and become second nature.

I'm quite into my photography so if you ever want any help or advice feel free to ask


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

I found the best way to learn was to meet up with fellow members on talkphotography. You get a great mixture of beginners, very talented amateurs and pros all willing to help. I've been on day meets, camping trips and a workshop at a barn conversion right next to the filming of The Women in Black.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Something I always fancied getting into but a friend let me have a go with his dslr and taught me a few basics and it wasn't something I was that bothered about after all that. Great respect to people who can take good photos though as it is a skill.

Keep enjoying buddy.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

We did shutter speed this week. Annoyingly I can't find my tripod (moved house in april and will be renovating until early next year so nothing is where it should be) otherwise I'd be out and about furiously taking pictures.

I want to try the old portrait standing beside a moving train as well as light-trails from cars and maybe attempt some night sky pictures since I live in one of darkest sky areas of the central belt.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

You don't need to leave your home to play.....


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

foggy4ever said:


> You don't need to leave your home to play.....


ha ha ha ha ha! Love it!


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Im on Flickr

Haven't had as much time this year as I would have liked so recent stuff is pets, grandson and civinfo meets.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

bigbrother said:


> have a look at this vid,explains everything about DOF,check out his other vids easy to understand.


+1 for this bloke. Here's his website with loads of free vids.

http://www.photographycourses.biz/index.html

I've used 2 of his PDF courses and his beginner's DVD. Brilliant jargon free instruction. Best of it is that you can take the course with you on the iPad and test stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

foggy4ever said:


> You don't need to leave your home to play.....


Awesome but makes my eyes go funny


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome but makes my eyes go funny


Haha me too, in fact made me a little dizzy aswell.:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

foggy4ever said:


> You don't need to leave your home to play.....


Is that a bit of barrow distortion I see?

I'll get my coat.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

S63 said:


> Is that a bit of barrow distortion I see?
> 
> I'll get my coat.


O dear.......


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's some more showing my progress...

This was one from the lesson on shutter speed. Not ideal but it was quite rushed. Will be trying more of this style. Shutter priority for this one on my standard 18-55 lens.









And a couple out in the back garden in full manual mode before the Grand Prix comes on. These were from about 30 ft away using my Tamron 70-300.

















Maybe someone can help me understand how I can improve these ones. Can I get them sharper once they've been zoomed in?

Taken with Tamron at full zoom on a tripod with remote control to minimze shaking. f/5.6; 1/3200 sec; ISO-2000; Center Weighted Average; AWB.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a wee play on the way home from tonight's class...


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

With a budget zoom like the Tamron you will see much better results if you dont shoot wide open. Try testing it using a cereal box at distance with camera on a tripod and starting at your widest aperture and take a test shot reducing the aperture down to f/16 and compare images.

The reason for the box is to give your autofocus an easy target.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm contemplating getting rid of the Tamron 70-300 for a Canon 55-250mm. Would that give better results?

I'll try the cereal box trick as well.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Im a Nikon user so not sure on Canon lenses but it should be better than the Tamron, a polular lens is the 70-200f/4 but all depends on budget. All lenses will be sharper stopped down a little, only pro spec zooms and primes are capable of great results wide open. Its also suprising how close you need to get to birds to get a good sharp shot.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nanoman said:


> I'm contemplating getting rid of the Tamron 70-300 for a Canon 55-250mm. Would that give better results?
> 
> I'll try the cereal box trick as well.


I had the 55-250 & used it for short oval motorsport/equestrian, its a fantastic lens for the price but I did upgrade to the 70-200F4 as I couldn't afford the F2.8 
My advice would be save the extra for the 2.8 if you can


----------



## KBPhoto (Mar 6, 2014)

Nanoman said:


> I'm already itching to upgrade my 1100D! Any good trade-in websites?


Well done on seeking training to improve your photography. you are on the way to enlightenment...

But don't trade in your camera - consider new lenses or even more training.

You will notice a much more significant benefit with training first, lenses second and (only when you know the limitations of your existing camera body and want to exceed them regularly) then your camera.

Just my thoughts based upon experience.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

KBPhoto said:


> Well done on seeking training to improve your photography. you are on the way to enlightenment...
> 
> But don't trade in your camera - consider new lenses or even more training.
> 
> ...


Already thinking along the same lines myself. I'd like the swivel out screen on the 700D but don't think it's worth it over new lenses.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! (New thread about lens choices here... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348231)

Tonight's playing around...


----------

